# Omg!!!! Guys You Have To See This!!!!



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

this guy has lost it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKNzEvK_5u8 a truly insane driver.:grin::grin::grin: i laughed so hard when i saw it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

this one is even better its the remix!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwR6TCmuc-U&NR=1


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> this one is even better its the remix!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwR6TCmuc-U&NR=1


hahahahaha lol xD that was funny like hell:laugh::laugh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

check this sick puppy out!
http://www.wegame.com/watch/Thrall_s_Crib/


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> check this sick puppy out!
> http://www.wegame.com/watch/Thrall_s_Crib/


that wasn't so funny mainly because i hate warcraft


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what about this one?
http://www.wegame.com/watch/Temp_Fortress_2/
and this one meet the sndvich
http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=app&AppId=5073&cc=US


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> what about this one?
> http://www.wegame.com/watch/Temp_Fortress_2/
> and this one meet the sndvich
> http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=app&AppId=5073&cc=US


temp fortress was hilarious although i know about "meet the sandwich" and i play team fortress, its one of my favs.


----------

